# Club from Birmingham area wearing bright orange and white jerseys



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2015)

Yesterday i passed about 15 riders in Whalley Lancashire. I asked them where they were from and where they were heading. They said they were from Birmingham and were heading up to Lancaster. I think they said it'd taken two days to get here. Just out of curiosity does anyone know which club they were from?


----------



## simo105 (6 Sep 2015)

Boldmere bullets? http://www.boldmerebullets.com/


----------



## G3CWI (6 Sep 2015)

Two days? Guessing it's a chess club.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2015)

simo105 said:


> Boldmere bullets? http://www.boldmerebullets.com/


 

Yes that looks like the one.


----------



## simo105 (11 Sep 2015)

They go past my dads house every couple of weekends! Looks a decent club.


----------

